# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  Planet Source Code Jumbo Resource CDs

## Elroy

This post is to provide a link to the Planet Source Code files.  The link is basically the Google Drive portion of an alt Gmail account that I seldom use.  In fact, prior to this, I wasn't using the Google Drive portion at all.  And now, these PSC files are all that's out there.

Just as an FYI, I worked with Shaggy Hiker and FunkyDexter to get this going, and to stay within the TOS of VBForums.

This is basically the files from all the following CD mounted disks from PSC:

  1_2002.ISO  2_2002-2004.ISO  3_2004-2005.ISO  4_2005-2006.ISO  5_2007-2008.ISO  6_2008-2009.ISO  7_2009-2012.ISO
Regarding PSC uploads more recent than these, I've got no idea how to recover those.  If someone does, I'd be delighted to include them with what I've got.

All of the PSC files within the mounted ISO files were converted to ZIP files.  (A special thanks goes out to Argus19 for helping to figure this part out.)  About 6 of the PSC files were corrupted, so those were not converted to ZIP files (and discarded).  

Once this was done, all these ZIP files were scanned with Windows Defender.  About 10 of the ZIP files were found to contain viruses.  The specific files with viruses within the ZIP files were identified and deleted.

Then, all the ZIP files (and further nested ZIP files) were scanned for the existence of any of these file types:

EXEDLLOLBOCXOCAOBJEX_OC_DL_
And, in all cases, those were deleted from the ZIP files (and from nested ZIPs).

At this point, what remained was mostly source code files, and some TXT files, and various garbage files like LOG, TMP, VBW. etc.

Even having done all of this, I take no responsibility for any of the contents of any of these files.  Use at your own discretion.

Also, as a further note, when downloading VB6 source code, if it's got a VBW file, it's always advisable to delete this file as it's not needed, and has a small potential for causing harm.

Also, as with any source code you download, it's advisable to visually peruse it to make sure it's not doing anything you'd rather not do.

*Here's the link**.*

The *Notes.txt* file is basically another copy of the text in this post.

The *ZipFileIndex.tsv* and *ZipFileIndex.xlsx* are files that index all the ZIP files in the *AllThePscZipFilesZipped.zip* file.  

There are three columns in these index files: 
the ZIP file namethe title from the @PSC file within the ZIP filethe description from the @PSC file within the ZIP file
Just as an FYI, this represents 13,852 separate projects.  However, many aren't worth much, but some of them are probably gems.

There are also files out there named *PscDatabase.mdb* and *AllThePscPictures.zip*.  The *PscDatabase.mdb* is just the original PSC database.  There is no code in this file.  It's just the tables from the original PSC database.  The *AllThePscPictures.zip* is just all the pictures from the CDs (GIFs and JPGs only) all zipped into one zip file.  Using the database, there is a way to relate these pictures to their respective projects, but you're on your own regarding that.
---------------

And here's another alternative, some wonderful work that Wqweto has done.  He's placed it all on GitHub, and indexed it based on several different fields.  If you just wish an arbitrary complete listing, back up one folder from where the link takes you:

*Wqweto's Work*

---------------
Changes:

Sept 14, 2020:  The *PscDatabase.mdb* I originally had out there wasn't the one from the 7th (last) CD.  These databases were cumulative, so the one from the 7th CD should have everything.  I changed the database in the link to be this 7th (last) database.  It was also checked, and it contains no code.  Also, the empty Bookmark and UseCount tables were just deleted from it.  There were also two strange queries in it, and I deleted those as well.

Sept 15, 2020:  Added three new files:  *NewerZipFilesZipped.zip*, *NewerZipFileIndex.tsv*, & *NewerZipFileIndex.xlsx*.  All the ZIP files in *NewerZipFilesZipped.zip* went through the same rigorous process of the original ZIP files (scanned for viruses (none found) and all binaries deleted (including inside nested ZIP files)).  The index files are organized exactly like the others.  These are 333 projects from PSC _since_ 2012 in these files.  They were contributed by a source who prefers to stay anonymous.

Sept 28, 2020:  Added link to Wqweto's GitHub work.

Oct 4, 2020:  Added attribution for Argus19's contribution to this work.

----------


## KFrosty

download worked just fine for me. Great to have this available.

----------


## gilman

Thank You

----------


## Argus19

> AllThePscPictures.zip[/B] is just all the pictures from the CDs (GIFs and JPGs only) all zipped into one zip file.  Using the database, there is a way to related these pictures to their respective projects, but you're on your own regarding that.


 I propose to add to your collection the edited content of the table fields: "Code", containing html, JS, C ++ codes. And without zip files:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1knn...ew?usp=sharing
Unfortunately, among the text files there are "empty" files that need to be deleted. This, apparently, happened due to some error in the utility I wrote.

----------


## Argus19

> About 6 of the PSC files were corrupted, so those were not converted to ZIP files (and discarded).


 Attach these six  .psc files. I will try to restore them.

----------


## Elroy

> Attach these six  .psc files. I will try to restore them.


For one reason or another, this is the PSC files that didn't make it into what I did.  Regarding the first one, I thought it was just a stupid project (with very little to it), and I didn't want it appearing on the top of my index lists.  

The other five, I believe those are the ones that the little *Decode PSC File.exe* program couldn't deal with.

A !! Cool 247778162001.pscA_way_to_c176431712004.pscCODE_UPLOAD3207222000.pscCODE_UPLOAD33512112000.pscStart_Bar_879345282002.pscUPDATE-Nul25723912001.psc
If you can convert those last 5 files to ZIP, I'll see about adding them to my libraries.

I didn't actually attach these PSC files to this post because I believe that's probably against the VBForums' TOS.  However, I assume you have the ISO files, so you should be able to find them.


EDIT:
Just further FYI about that first project.  Here's the title and description (and why I deleted it):
Title: A !! Cool Prank !!
Description: This is a cool prank to play on a friend if you are mad at them or somethin. It uses some times timers and random numbers to place 3 forms at random positions and make a freaky fluttering in the start menu and system tray.

I really didn't think this should be the introduction into this PSC set of 13,000+ projects.

----------


## Argus19

I will try to sort out the files as soon as possible.
 Are you interested in the .txt files I made?
There are actually more than 18 858 files with archives.

----------


## Elroy

> I will try to sort out the files as soon as possible.
>  Are you interested in the .txt files I made?
> There are actually more than 18 858 files with archives.


Hi Argus.  Thanks for the offer, but I think I'm pretty much done with my contribution to this project.  If you can convert those 5 PSC files, I'll add them.  And, if someone knows how to get the projects uploaded since 2012, I'd look into including those.  But, beyond that, I'll let others work on turning it into a forum, or blog, or whatever.  

For me, the way it is, the index files are easily searchable, so people should be able to find specific stuff they're looking for (if it's there).  And the original database is out there too.

Take Care,
Elroy

----------


## Eduardo-

> And, if someone knows how to get the projects uploaded since 2012


I think that projects from 2012 to 2015 must be lost, since in 2015 it was that the PSC server crashed and had no backups, and had to recover the old files from the CD as you have done now.
After 2015... who knows how many contributed (after the crash), and these projects can be or not this time backuped, anyway good luck if you wish to get them.

----------


## Argus19

Found two files.
I got it like this:

----------


## Elroy

> Found two files.
> I got it like this:


Argus, 

Like I said in post #6, I'm really not at all interested in including that first one in the library.  However, I did take a look at the CODE_UPLOAD3207222000.zip you attached.  Did you try and open that ZIP file?  I can't open it.  It just reports as corrupt.

Best Regards,
Elroy

----------


## Argus19

> Did you try and open that ZIP file?  I can't open it.  It just reports as corrupt.


Yes. I am fine. I use built-in archivers Total Commander 8.51
I created a folder, unzipped the .zip into it, then zipped it again into  .zip:

----------


## Elroy

Ok, Argus19, I can open that file, but it's got an EXE in it.  Let's be sure and obey the VBForums' TOS.  If you wish to get me those 5 files, please unzip and re-zip them.  And also, delete any of those binaries I listed in the OP.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

For the time being, I removed the attachment. For any who are too new to remember some of the more entertaining history of this forum, we got burned in the past. We don't allow compiled code (exe, dll, etc) to be included (except in the Utilities forum), and it generally isn't necessary anyways, since the source code is more valuable for this group.

Please removed the compiled code, then go ahead and re-attach it.

----------


## Eduardo-

> The *PscDatabase.mdb* is just the original PSC database.


Elroy, it doesn't seem to be all the projects in that database. May be that each CD had a different Database and that is only one?

----------


## Elroy

> Elroy, it doesn't seem to be all the projects in that database. May be that each CD had a different Database and that is only one?


Hi Eduardo,

Yes, I noticed that too.  I didn't actually do anything with that database.  Basically, all I did was unlock it and make sure there was no executable code in it.  My *PscDatabase.mdb* is the same as the *PscEnc.mdb*, just unlocked.

I saw where others were looking into this database, but I didn't try to figure out how it links to the ZIP/PSC files or to the pictures.  I just put it out there in case someone wanted it.  If there's a more complete version (with no code in it), I'd be delighted to put it out there as well.

Best Regards,
Elroy

EDIT:  Personally, I think all anyone would need would be the AllThePscZipFilesZipped.zip file and one (or both) of the two indexes (TSV or XLSX).  Use the indexes to search for what you want, and then find it in the ZIP files.

EDIT2:  Eduardo, yes, you are correct.  I now realize that each CD has its own database.  When I get time, I'll see about extracting them and combining them all into one database.  That way, the database should better match the ZIP files.  I'll post a notice in the OP when I get that done.

EDIT3:  I've just been examining the 7 different databases (one for each CD).  And, from everything I see, they appear to be cumulative.  So, I'm just going to upload the database from the last (#7) CD.  I'll make a note in the OP when I get that done.

----------


## Wilksey

Question, now that PSC is basically defunct and the CD's show a error when trying to "activate", what is the etiquette on releasing information to make it a full version?  As it turns out, there is a fairly simple way to turn the CD browser into the full version without having to "patch" anything, took me about 10 mins of reverse engineering to figure this out.
I am happy to post it here and it can be written in plain text, it's not a keygen or anything "illegal" it is something the creator left in that allows us to use it fully for free.

----------


## dz32

glad to see all this history saved

----------


## Elroy

An additional 333 projects contributed since 2012 (in separate files) have been added to the library.  See the bottom of the OP for details.

----------


## Argus19

Decoded the specified files into .zip. Removed .exe from them. The Start_Bar_879345282002 file contains one line of text: "Sorry i no longer make this source public".

----------


## Argus19

Another file.

----------


## Elroy

> Another file.


Hey Argus19, this file actually reports _having a virus_!

Argus, I'm sorry, but I think I'm going to let these 5 files go.  Five lost files out of ~13,000+, it's just no big deal in my opinion.  I appreciate the effort, but it takes me about 30 minutes to upload a new ZIP package, and it's just not worth these small changes.  And, truth be told, as VB6 programmers, I suspect everything we need is either in the existing VBForums CodeBank and/or in the heads of experts willing to share in these forums.  It wasn't terribly difficult to make this PSC library available, so I did it.  But I do feel that I've got to draw the line somewhere.

About the only thing additional I'd consider is if someone knows where/how to get more of the post-2012 projects (with the volume being at least 100+ projects).  Yesterday, I posted 333 of those, but it does seem that there should be more.

Best Regards,
Elroy

----------


## KFrosty

Elroy, I have approx. 2.54 gigs of zipped PSC files from 2018 to 2020. If interested let me know and also how you would like me to get them to you.

----------


## Eduardo-

> About the only thing additional I'd consider is if someone knows where/how to get more of the post-2012 projects (with the volume being at least 100+ projects).  Yesterday, I posted 333 of those, but it does seem that there should be more.


Some may be in the Wayback machine, but most are saved with the page that requires a login.

----------


## Argus19

> this file actually reports _having a virus_!


A_way_to_c176431712004  file contains three projects: in VB, C and assembler. There is no .dll and .exe. Source codes only.

----------


## KFrosty

The file on Google Drive is PlanetSourceCode2018_2020.zip its 274 megs.It should be open to everyone.

----------


## Argus19

> The file on Google Drive is PlanetSourceCode2018_2020.zip its 274 megs.It should be open to everyone.


 How to download it?

----------


## wqweto

> Elroy, I have approx. 2.54 gigs of zipped PSC files from 2018 to 2020. If interested let me know and also how you would like me to get them to you.


Can you upload these to

c:>curl ftp://ucs%5cftppscode:12345@free.bgbiz.com/pscode/ --upload-file PSC_CD1.iso
I'll add the new ones to http://free.bgbiz.com/pscode/AllThePscZipFiles/ so everyone (incl. Elroy) can download from http.

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## KFrosty

wqweto, how do I upload my zip to the above site. All I see is the two directories/

----------


## wqweto

You see the curl utility command like this: curl ftp://ucs%5cftppscode:12345@free.bgbiz.com/pscode/ --upload-file PSC_CD1.iso

Type it in command prompt and replace PSC_CD1.iso with your zip/iso file or alternatively use a proper ftp client (like FileZilla) to connect to the server.

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## Elroy

*Ok, I really want to be nice and respectful about this.  But I think it'd be best if people just quit posting links to anything in this CodeBank thread.

I've worked really hard to make sure there are no viruses and/or binaries in what I've posted.  And, I know for a fact that there are both viruses and a plethora of binaries in the original PSC files.  The moderators have already warned me about posting links with binaries (or links to ZIPs with binaries).

I'm just afraid that the VBForum moderators are going to get fed up and take the whole thread down (or close it), which would be a loss to us all.

If you have more PSC files you'd like included in my repository, let's do that through PMs.

Or, if you prefer, do it through the open discussion thread about PSC.  I've got no vested interest in that thread.

Thank You,
Elroy*

----------


## MountainMan

I have an account with Google Drive but I cannot download any of the files. When I try to download any of the larger files I get a prompt warning me that Google can't do a virus check so I should be careful to download anyway. When I click on Download Anyway nothing happens.

I copied the large file to my own Google Drive folder but I get the same non-response when I try to download the files.

I checked through the Google Drive options but nothing there seems pertinent.

Is anyone else having download problems with Google Drive? If so, have you figured out a workaround? Thanks.

----------


## Eduardo-

> When I try to download any of the larger files I get a prompt warning me that Google can't do a virus check so I should be careful to download anyway. When I click on Download Anyway nothing happens.


I get the warning, but after I click it another message with two options appear, Cancel and Download anyway, clicking Download anyway starts the download.

This warning is because Google is not able to scan the file for viruses because it is too big (it does not mean it has viruses).

Try with another browser. I tested with FireFox, Chrome and Edge and the three worked.
Perhaps you have some browser extension that is blocking some JavaScrips or something.

----------


## Elroy

> When I click on Download Anyway nothing happens.


Yeah, each time I upload, I just test by logging into Chrome in incognito mode (without logging into that ElroySully account), and try downloading them.  It always gives me that warning about the files being too big, but I ignore it, and then it starts downloading.  I then look at what it downloaded, and it always looks fine.

It seems that Eduardo also tested Firefox and Edge, so you should be able to get them.

Again, everything I uploaded to that ElroySully account (which is the Google Drive account from the link in the OP) has been thoroughly scanned with Windows Defender.  And also, all the binaries have been deleted.

------------

EDIT: And you shouldn't need a Google account to get them.  That link in the OP should take you straight to the files, regardless of whether you have your own Google account or not.

----------


## MountainMan

I use Firefox; no joy. I click on the Download Anyway option and nothing happens.

I just used Edge and everything worked as expected. Weird. I use Firefox for everything else including here and I download files all the time. It must have have some "feature" turned on to protect me from myself.

----------


## Eduardo-

It must be a plug-in. 
Try restarting FF with the plug-ins disabled from the Help menu.

----------


## Argus19

> I have approx. 2.54 gigs of zipped PSC files from 2018 to 2020. If interested let me know and also how you would like me to get them to you.


 Very interesting and relevant! I wrote you a private message with a request to share and I asked you *wqweto*  share here. Are there any contraindications?

----------


## Elroy

> Very interesting and relevant! I wrote you a private message with a request to share and I asked you *wqweto*  share here. Are there any contraindications?


Again, please see post #31 above.

----------


## Argus19

> Again, please see post #31 above.


You have done a great job, putting a lot of effort into it.
  I want to make a DVD disc keeping everything as it is and add as many codes as possible to make the disc full. To write a wrapper for the convenience of working with the codebase, I would like to add the codes that *KFrosty* wrote about and the codes that I extracted from Microsoft leaked source code archive_2020-09-24.
*Wilksey* asked about "information release etiquette". As I understand it, the authors of the codes posted their work without any material compensation from the PSC owner. The owner of the PSC sold a CD with a program that had to be activated to activate. This cannot be considered ethical, especially since the databases were partially adding new codes and partially removing old ones. Each disc was not original and represented a "trade in expired goods".
 The company "Necrosoft" decided for all people who fell in love with VB that we do not need it. And this is some kind of necromancy, which must be fought not only by every Christian, but also by all who worship the light Gods.

----------


## Argus19

* Elroy*, I did the first tweak to your ZipFileIndex.xlsx file to include the appropriate image files:

----------


## Argus19

Second revision. Added categories. Now the file can be used to work with archives.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

The OP of this thread has asked that people not post links in this thread. Since this is a CodeBank thread, he has more of a right to have the thread go in the direction he wants. There is an active PSC thread in the Classic VB forum, and Elroy did ask that people take such activity over there. He has also made it clear that he has put considerable time into this and feels he's done about as much as he wants to, which should be respected.

One thing I would also note is that anything obtained by theft, such as the Microsoft hack, is not appropriate to post anywhere.

----------


## veebee123

> This post is to provide a link to the Planet Source Code files.


Could you please let me know what tool you used to covert the PSC files into zips. They appear to be partially like a zip already, but not everything shows up (much bigger than the files themselves, so there is something else in it).

I already have all the CDs installed, but the database exe doesn't work and my internet is very slow, so I just want to convert these PSC files myself.

----------


## Wilksey

> Could you please let me know what tool you used to covert the PSC files into zips. They appear to be partially like a zip already, but not everything shows up (much bigger than the files themselves, so there is something else in it).
> 
> I already have all the CDs installed, but the database exe doesn't work and my internet is very slow, so I just want to convert these PSC files myself.


Why doesn't the database exe work?  They are zip files with basic XOR encryption.

----------


## Elroy

> Could you please let me know what tool you used to covert the PSC files into zips. They appear to be partially like a zip already, but not everything shows up (much bigger than the files themselves, so there is something else in it).
> 
> I already have all the CDs installed, but the database exe doesn't work and my internet is very slow, so I just want to convert these PSC files myself.


I used a tool that converts them from the PSC files to ZIP files.  I believe it was written by Argus19.  I'm not willing to distribute it, but you might ask him, and I've only got the executable anyway.

And I've got no idea what the encoding is.  I can tell you that the size of the ZIP files and the PSC files is identical, so it might be some 1's compliment thing.  It's not a total 1's compliment though because parts of the file are the same as the resulting ZIP file ... maybe 1's compliment after the first 1024 bytes?  IDK.  And, just to say it, I'm really done with this project.

But, I've already converted (PSC to ZIP) it all ... why don't you just use what I've provided you?

----------


## Xlithan

Anything from 2011? Looking for a source code called MirageMUD

----------


## xman2000

> Anything from 2011? Looking for a source code called MirageMUD


i am looking for a source-code called Process Revolution (flowcharts) added from year 2006 or before. Is very important to me.

----------


## xman2000

> Anything from 2011? Looking for a source code called MirageMUD


Have you seen it before? ?  https://sourceforge.net/projects/miragemud/
MirageMUD-VB6.zip

----------


## Xlithan

Yeah that's mine, I remade it recently but I'm looking for the old source code as it has some things I need from it. I lost my HDD years ago. The old source was uploaded to PSC around January 2011.

----------


## Elroy

Just letting you know that I don't have any of this.  All I've got is what was on the CDs listed in the OP.

----------


## Xlithan

Yeah I figured as much I was hoping maybe somebody else has it somewhere

----------


## Eduardo-

> i am looking for a source-code called Process Revolution


https://github.com/Planet-Source-Cod...fixed__1-60042




> (flowcharts)


https://github.com/Planet-Source-Cod...harts__1-53493

----------


## xman2000

thanks Eduardo, 
but not have the source-code into the repository of PRocess Revoluntion Github, only the link, picture.
the author removed the code of alpha/beta version.
i am need the code of PRocess Revolution because have some features of my interest.

----------


## Eduardo-

> thanks Eduardo, 
> but not have the source-code into the repository of PRocess Revoluntion Github, only the link, picture.
> the author removed the code of alpha/beta version.
> i am need the code of PRocess Revolution because have some features of my interest.


I see. I have not idea what happened to that project (ID 60042).

----------


## xiaoyao

It is also a good thing to take the initiative to organize some questions asked by forum users into CODE bank projects. Sometimes the source code and data need to be modularized, and the completely solved questions can theoretically be deleted (but there are also a lot of wrong experiences for learning). Fortunately, the hard disk is getting cheaper and more useful. Its also a good thing to keep the useless data forever.

----------


## xman2000

> It is also a good thing to take the initiative to organize some questions asked by forum users into CODE bank projects. Sometimes the source code and data need to be modularized, and the completely solved questions can theoretically be deleted (but there are also a lot of wrong experiences for learning). Fortunately, the hard disk is getting cheaper and more useful. Its also a good thing to keep the useless data forever.


Could you put a Code Bank of users programmers of China country into your website?
you're correct, You're right, it is necessary to preserve vb6.0 sample and knowledge base files so that it does not disappear entirely if the forums and private websites close
you have great ideas and I share your enthusiasm for VB6.0

----------


## xiaoyao

Original China has a lot of forums, there are VB6 source code, but China has abandoned VB6 language, and now our computer level exam is not used.
After the book is estimated that no one is bought, the printing factory is no longer printed.

Use python instead of VB6 computer rank test
So the language is dead in China.
A large number of free source code websites closed down, and now all of a sudden out of 15 charging source code websites, each download a problem needs to pay 5 to 10 yuan.

----------


## wqweto

> So the language is dead in China.


The language is dead everywhere, not only in China.

Even people here in these forums (professionals) don't use it to start new green-field projects.

cheers,
</wqw>

----------


## xiaoyao

I hope you can sort out some useful modules, code snippets, and functions, and publish them to CODE BANK. Everyone can absorb them and use them for me.

----------


## Bobbles

> The language is dead everywhere, not only in China.
> Even people here in these forums (professionals) don't use it to start new green-field projects.
> cheers,
> </wqw>


Many members have wondered what your real name is.
I can now reveal what it is -
Marc Antony
And many will remember your famous speech -
* I come to bury VB6 not to praise it*

----------


## jg.sa

G'Day wqweto




> The language is dead everywhere, not only in China.


Why would we be worried about what is happening in .cn ?





> Even people here in these forums (professionals) don't use it to start new green-field projects.


To quote a very famous Australian movie, "tell them he is dreaming" :-)

You need to crack open a copy of TOR and you will find hackers are still dev.ing in VB6 and looking for "coders"

I'm certain I know why you are trying to discourage ppl. from using VB6, but as an Ozzie who bought BCs in '13 when they we almost free I'm too busy spending my ill gotten gains !!!

BTW - What are they using to start green-fields - Java , .NET , CPP ?

----------


## xiaoyao

PSCIndex/visual-basic.md at master · Planet-Source-Code/PSCIndex · GitHub
https://github.com/Planet-Source-Cod...isual-basic.md

Indexing by category is very convenient. It is equivalent to another source website. Thank you for your hard work.

----------


## wqweto

> PSCIndex/visual-basic.md at master · Planet-Source-Code/PSCIndex · GitHub
> https://github.com/Planet-Source-Cod...isual-basic.md
> 
> Indexing by category is very convenient. It is equivalent to another source website. Thank you for your hard work.


Hard at work burying the language single-handedly  :Smilie: )

And it never stops amazing me the amount of mis-communication on the internets!

----------


## Argus19

> And it never stops amazing me the amount of mis-communication on the internets!


This phenomenon is observed even when communicating between citizens of the same country.

----------


## lordnikon

> Yeah I figured as much I was hoping maybe somebody else has it somewhere


I have MirageMUD_2195751102011.zip from 2011 off psc

I have 1000s of code backups I did over the years but will need to look through all of it

----------


## Xlithan

That's the one I need. I actually remade it not long ago but I could definitely use the old source code. Can you send it to me?

https://sourceforge.net/projects/miragemud/

----------


## lordnikon

Yeah I messaged you with the link but here it is if anyone else needs it.

I am slowly going through all the code I have saved over the years and uploading it

https://sourceforge.net/projects/vb6archives/

I also have the ISOs for all the PSC cds I will upload later too.

----------


## Xlithan

You sir, are a legend. Much love

----------


## lordnikon

Yeah Im glad I backed up so many of the submissions when I did Also glad I downloaded the CD Isos years ago Still uploading them but all 21 now.

If anyone would like the link to the ISOs PM me and I will send it to you.

----------


## Argus19

At the request of a colleague and in case more PSC disks are found, I am posting the source codes of the .psc file decoder program.

----------


## lordnikon

Ok all 21 original CDs I have uploaded but do not know the rules for posting those on here so anyone wants the link PM me

----------


## bcelestia

Hi, Can you PM me the link to your 21 PSC original CDs please

----------


## wqweto

I would be interested in the link too.

TIA,
</wqw>

----------


## MountainMan

Me too. Thanks.

MountainMan

----------


## lordnikon

Ok If this is against the rules here then let me know 

Link to all 21 cds

_-link removed-_

----------


## MountainMan

lordnikon,

Thanks for the link. I can't get any of the files to download. There are 2 ways to choose Download but each brings you to another screen that wants you to pay to upgrade to a fancier file download system. If you "x" out of that the download doesn't happen. Am I missing something?

----------


## gilman

> lordnikon,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I can't get any of the files to download. There are 2 ways to choose Download but each brings you to another screen that wants you to pay to upgrade to a fancier file download system. If you "x" out of that the download doesn't happen. Am I missing something?


You have to download the CDs one by one.

----------


## MountainMan

That's it. Thanks.

----------


## Argus19

I get: "Error loading page".

----------


## lordnikon

> I get: "Error loading page".


what is the error?

----------


## Argus19

> what is the error?


"Error establishing a secure connection

An error occurred while connecting to www.mediafire.com. PR_END_OF_FILE_ERROR

     The page you are trying to view cannot be displayed because the validity of the received data cannot be verified.
     Please contact the website owners and let them know about this issue."

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Folks, please don't put links to monster sharable compacted wads of executable code in this thread. The OP took the time to clean up what was linked to. Uncleaned, there will be lots of things included in the zip that people don't want. After all, it doesn't pass virus scans. Whether or not that means that a large wad of unverified executable code found on the internet actually does contain viruses, or only is reported to, is only a matter of academic interest.

----------


## Argus19

I posted the source files of the projects and the text files of the code. There's only one executable file to work with the database.

----------

